# Was ist RCP eigentlich genau im gegensatz zu Eclipse?



## Sticky (9. Apr 2008)

In unserer Firma wird von (Java) Eclipse auf Eclipse RCP umgestiegen. 
Ich wollte mich mal ein wenig erkundigen, wo genau nun der Unterschied liegt und welche Vor- bzw. Nachteile man nun mit RCP hat. 
Und ich würde gerne wissen, ob es möglich ist 'alte' Javaprogramme, die in Eclipse als Sourcen vorhanden sind auch in RCP zu implementieren.
Ich bedanke mich schon mal im voraus


----------



## Wildcard (9. Apr 2008)

Eclipse RCP ist die minimale PlugIn Konfiguration für Eclipse.
Eclipse in der Standardversion ist lediglich eine Zusammenstellung von verschiedenen PlugIns.
Davon abgesehen verstehe ich deine Frage nicht.


----------



## Sticky (9. Apr 2008)

Danke erstmal für deine schnelle Antwort.



			
				Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Eclipse RCP ist die minimale PlugIn Konfiguration für Eclipse.
> Eclipse in der Standardversion ist lediglich eine Zusammenstellung von verschiedenen PlugIns.



Also ist es eine art minimal Eclipse mit dem ich plug-ins schreibe, die man im stand-alone betreiben kann?



			
				Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Davon abgesehen verstehe ich deine Frage nicht.



Zwar erübrigt sich der Rest meiner Frage mit der Antwort oben aber ich stell die frage mal detaillierter.
Ich meine: Wenn ich ein (Java)Programm bereits in Eclipse geschrieben habe, kann ich den Sourcecode in Eclipse RCP implementieren (wahrscheinlich nur wenn ich alle nötigen plugins habe. Ist Eclipse RCP aber noch Eclipse RCP wenn ich andere plug-ins hinzufüge?)?

Ich hoffe das ist nicht noch unverständlicher geworden.

wo liegt denn der vorteil von ein in RCP programmierte anwendung zu einer Anwendung, die in Eclipse programmiert wurde? gibt es über haupt einen.

Gruss Sticky


----------



## foobar (9. Apr 2008)

Eclipse RCP ist eine Plattform zur Entwicklung von Desktopnanwendungen. Die Plattform bringt jede Menge Features wie Hilfesystem, Persistenzmechanismus für die UI, Prefrences etc, mit.
Eclipse ist aber auch eine IDE, die auf dem selben Framework aufsetzt.


----------



## Wildcard (9. Apr 2008)

Sticky hat gesagt.:
			
		

> war erübrigt sich der Rest meiner Frage mit der Antwort oben aber ich stell die frage mal detaillierter.
> Ich meine: Wenn ich ein (Java)Programm bereits in Eclipse geschrieben habe, kann ich den Sourcecode in Eclipse RCP implementieren (wahrscheinlich nur wenn ich alle nötigen plugins habe. Ist Eclipse RCP aber noch Eclipse RCP wenn ich andere plug-ins hinzufüge?)?


Ich versteh nicht was du mit 'in Eclipse RCP implementieren' meinst.
Wenn du Eclipse RCP als Framework für deine Anwendung verwenden willst, dann musst die deine Anwendung in PlugIn(s) bzw. OSGi Bundle(s) verpacken.


----------



## Sticky (10. Apr 2008)

Wie gesagt, im Grunde weiss ich alles was ich wissen wollte (fast).

Danke dir nochmal


----------



## Sticky (25. Apr 2008)

Eines Versteh ich dennoch nicht. Was kann Eclipse RCP, was Eclipse ohne RCP nicht kann.
Ist es sinnvoll ein Programm das ich bereits in Java geschrieben habe in Eclipse RCP  zu portieren oder anders ausgedrückt welche Vorteile habe ich, wenn ich meine Applikation in Eclipse RCP "neu" schreibe.

hoffe jemand liest diesen Thread noch.


----------



## Wildcard (25. Apr 2008)

> Eines Versteh ich dennoch nicht. Was kann Eclipse RCP, was Eclipse ohne RCP nicht kann.


Was ist denn Eclipse ohne RCP?
Das was du als Eclipse Classic herunterlädst ist ein Eclipse RCP.


> Ist es sinnvoll ein Programm das ich bereits in Java geschrieben habe in Eclipse RCP zu portieren oder anders ausgedrückt welche Vorteile habe ich, wenn ich meine Applikation in Eclipse RCP "neu" schreibe.


Hängt von der Anwendung ab.
Die Vorteile die ein OSGi Framework mit sich bringt, sind bei komplexen Anwendungen enorm.
Die ganzen Eclipse PlugIns und Frameworks verwenden zu können ist ein mindestens ebenso großer Bonus.


----------



## Sticky (25. Apr 2008)

aslo ist eclpise classic das gleiche wie eclipse rcp?


----------



## Wildcard (25. Apr 2008)

Eclipse RCP ist die minimale PlugIn Konfiguration. Jede Eclipse Distribution ist ein RCP mit einer Anzahl n PlugIns.
Im Falle von Eclipse Classic ist 'n' einfach recht hoch.


----------



## Sticky (25. Apr 2008)

aha! verstehe.
danke nochmals.


----------

